# Lounge cars & Parlor cars of the past



## Northwestern (Jul 29, 2022)

I regret the demise of so many lounge/parlor cars that were plentiful on passenger trains.

The Olympian Hiawatha Skytop Lounge:







More:





__





great lounge cars on the old passenger trains - Yahoo Image Search Results






is.gd





I am still upset by the loss of the Pacific Parlor Car, on the Coast Starlight. 









Remembering the Parlour Cars. | TRAINS & TRAVEL WITH JIM LOOMIS


About 30 years ago, I had been to a high school reunion in Connecticut and had stopped to visit my brother who lives near Galesburg, Illinois. I booked the California Zephyr from Galesburg to Davis…




is.gd


----------



## WWW (Jul 29, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> I regret the demise of so many lounge/parlor cars that were plentiful on passenger trains.
> 
> The Olympian Hiawatha Skytop Lounge:
> 
> ...


Pictured - there were 4 of these type of lounge/parlor cars - Cedar Rapids Priest Rapids Coon Rapids and Dell Rapids 
ONLY the Cedar Rapids rides the rails - with the 261 folks (261.com)
I am a Life Member with that organization and have ridden the Cedar Rapids on many trips
A remarkable comfortable car with superlative viewing multi-windowed solarium.
The Cedar Rapids and a host of other classic private varnish cars can be seen this autumn at Huntington WV
part of the Autumn Colors Express (autumncolorsexpresswv.com)
Parlor First Class cars truly the best way to travel by rail
The Cedar Rapids can be seen frequently behind the Empire Builder trains 7 & 8 transient to Chicago for client use.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 29, 2022)

PRR in the 1950's had a car that had Sections in part of the car with a small lounge/pantry in the rest of the car. The car was designed to be used at the end of a consist or could be attached to the train with access to the other cars through a door at the end of the lounge. It was a Pullman, I am almost certain. The lounge attendant was also the Porter for the Sections.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Jul 29, 2022)

I used the Parlor Car on Amtrak's Hiawatha between Chicago and the Twin Cities back in the 1970s. Unfortunately, they were not the Hiawatha Parlor Cars, but ex CB&Q stainless steel Budd built cars built for the Denver Zephyr, Kansas City Zephyr and Twin Cities Zephyr Dome Parlor Cars and were the last cars on the train and were a very relaxing place to watch the scenery. When the Superliners were added to the Empire Builder, the Parlor Cars went away.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2022)

I used to ride in the Parlor Car on the New Haven RR between New London and New York City when I was Stationed there in the 60s.

Military personnel were only charged $5 for this upgrade, which seems like a heck of a deal now, but since I only made $210 a month, $5 was a lot of Money!

I too miss the Pacific Parlor Cars, and the Ocean View Dome Car also!


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Aug 6, 2022)

The Valley Railroad in Essex CT runs the former NH parlor car "Great Republic" (named after a clipper ship) which is a classic old heavyweight car and is great to ride on.


----------

